# Defective Out Of The Box



## playingwithmywood

yep the mdf was always one of the big negatives I saw with the system… worse case get some Baltic birch and the use the old ones as templates.. I know that is not a good solution for something you paid so much for but you should have a great product after you update it with better material


----------



## ellen35

Ptree is a horrible company to do business with. I got a defective saw paddle switch and they wanted me to pay to have it shipped back to them. If THEY found it to defective they would replace it.
Here is the posting…clearly they are no better now than before.

Bought this defective switch from Peachtree-read on for potential dangers and poor customer service

Go to my Reviews.

Ellen


----------



## EarlS

You might check with your credit card company and see if you can file a claim through them for the defective item without having to send it back to Peachtree on your dime.


----------



## ArtMann

This review is really about Peachtree Tool and it would be nice if the title said that. I have ordered stuff from them before and I had no problem. However, I just went to their website and read their return policy. It is unacceptable and I will think twice before ordering from them any more. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## EarlS

I only order stuff from Peachtree that I am familiar with so that I don't run into their onerous return policy.

Having said that, I have had good luck talking to their customer service folks when I ordered my router table base cabinet. The lady was very helpful, friendly, and knowledgeable. I wasn't trying to return anything, just find out where things stood on shipping. They had to box it up with extra packing and such to keep it from being damaged. When it did arrive on the OTR truck, it was undamaged.

Others have related bad experiences, but I have had good luck with them so far.


----------



## NormG

Wow, very informative


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I agree Ptree should be avoided if possible. I have had two bad experiences with them, they will not get a third chance from me. However, I have used the Duubby for over Twenty years, I think it is perhaps the most used and useful accessory in my shop. My first set were on my right tilting Grizzly Contractor saw for twelve years, they performed flawlessly. When I upgraded to a left tilt cabinet saw I replaced the left side Dubby, I use it every day and marvel at it's accuracy, repeatability and reliability. I would give the Dubby Sled six or Seven stars, mdf has not been a concern at all. My old one had a wooden fence and a Mylar glued on scale. The new one has a sturdy aluminum fence and a steel engraved scale, nice upgrades. My occasion to use the right side is limited so I did not replace it. This is a simple yet elegant tool that I highly recomend. I have no affiliation with In-Lind industries other than being a delighted customer.


----------



## MagicalMichael

I bought the original "Dubby" 20+ years ago and liked it. Then about 5 years ago I gave it to my brother-in-law and bought the new one, which ended up in a struggle to get support. It took in-line almost three weeks to respond to multiple inquiries before giving me the help I needed. I then bought an Osborne miter gage and like it even more. Last Spring I bought a new table saw and found that the Dubby didn't fit. Last week I wrote to them asking how to order a custom platform and how much it costs. I haven't heard anything back. So needless to say I am not impressed by their customer service.


----------



## MagicalMichael

t's now been two weeks since emaled their customer service and two days since left a phone message. Still no response.


----------

